# Floyd Landis book signing



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Anyone want to go and heckle?

We could chant: "RBR against dopers"

"What about Sasha?" (uweider who failed similiar test)

"9 Phonak Riders caught doping in 5 years"

"Come clean Floyd"

"Rat out Lance"

"Lemond, I am your uncle, and we can discuss how we used to play with your ******" 









------------------------------------------

[pedalers] Floyd Landis at Politics & Prose - July 3 Inbox

Reply 
Reply to all Reply to allForward Forward Print Add Bob to Contacts list Delete this message Report phishing Show original Message text garbled?
<(*****@cox.net> 
to Pedalers

show details
Jun 16 

In case anyone is interested, a Floyd book signing downtown on july 3rd.

If they are true to form, he will read a short excerpt from the book, take a
few questions, and then autograph books purchased there.

The last Lance book signing was a huge mob scene where you had to get an
number earlier in the day. I passed on that when I saw how long the line
was.

This shouldn't be as big


----------



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

I might be up for this- Where can I get more details?


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Kestreljr said:


> I might be up for this- Where can I get more details?


http://www.floydlandis.com/book/


----------

